# OBELISK build file!



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I've made this but mine does not come apart.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> So we've lost quite a few aggregate prop build sites in the last decade, and some projects that were mainstays of the home haunter are disappearing from the web, including one of the best foam tombstone obelisk builds most of us have come across. But it was rescued from obscurity by the amazingly smart HF member Slanks (thank you!!!) who saved the build pdf and I'm putting it out there on my dropbox for anyone to go get (don't have to register, just click the download button and "no thank you" to any registration if asked, but the pdf should just show up and be easily saved - dropbox should be easy to figure out I hope!).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wbysldk7b2v8ust/Obelisk_juggernaut.pdf?dl=0
> 
> I believe this obelisk is the work of David “Zombie-F” Lindblom, the founder of HauntForum.com (now our sister site since they also are owed by Halloween Forum's Vertical Scope). But if anyone knows differently, please let me know and I'll update to give proper credit.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for saving and sharing this information!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So funny you posted this Frankie's Girl as I had saved off two Obelisk DIYs pdf format to my computer's Halloween File years ago. The first one I saved was a number of posts from page 3 of a HF thread called "Obelisk for Under $6" and it featured *your *obelisk!! Didn't save the how to, just your build in progress. This was from 2008. I loved how your obelisk turned out. No idea who started that thread as Page 3 was all I saved to a pdf.

The second obelisk pdf was from AOL Hometown, long defunct. The poster's account was smessin983. It's a full DIY with photos and diagrams, 4 pages. I saved it back in 2009 but it was a 1998 DIY. 

Frankie's Girl, Don't think I have anyway to share these here, but let me know if you want these and how I can get them to you. Maybe they can be shared through your dropbox??


Update: found the thread on the under $6 build and you were the originator of the thread. Here's the link: https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/69352-obelisk-under-6-a.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And here's Screaminscott's (Scott Messinger) non-facebook website: http://www.stonehavenmanor.net


----------



## ScreaminScott (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for saving those instructions! I haven't seen those in a very long time


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ScreaminScott said:


> Thanks for saving those instructions! I haven't seen those in a very long time


So glad you're okay with sharing your file - and it's a great stone and an easy to follow tutorial no matter how long ago you created it! Thank you so much for making it and sharing!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I just stumbled on this post, and wanted to thank you for keeping the hard work of others alive. I want to make a obelisk this year to hide a projector, and these instructions help make it so much easier. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. And thank everyone for their addition of photos and suggestions.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Frankie, we've lost so many instructions for making some real classic projects in the last few years. I'll look through my files, I've literally downloaded or created documents for hundreds of Halloween Projects over the years. I'm sure I've got a few that I can post up here.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

partsman said:


> Thanks for posting this Frankie, we've lost so many instructions for making some real classic projects in the last few years. I'll look through my files, I've literally downloaded or created documents for hundreds of Halloween Projects over the years. I'm sure I've got a few that I can post up here.


For those of us new to the haunting lifestyle, the work of those who came before is one of the greatest aspects of this site. Please do look through those files, Partsman, and post any that aren't readily available. Halloween Forum still remains the best resource for folks like us, and adding to that mix can only help increase the benefit we all get from sharing what we make. I spend hours online here learning how to make the projects we want in our haunt. I try to do my part and post the ideas we have that we think are new, and we try to post tutorials on the things we make as well. But we are standing on the shoulders of giants. We would just hate to see so many of those giants' talented creations simply fade away.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow as I go through my documents I can't believe how many of or resources are gone, Death Lord - gone, Keeba's Tombstones - Gone. I have a lot of orphan documents, where I can't remember who authored the original project and I didn't document it, I have others who I know who made the project, but the websites are gone, and I also have a bunch where the projects are still on the internet, but maybe we should save them here before they disappear. I'm in the process of identifying as many of the origins as I can, and deciding if I should make an archive thread for these documents.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I remember visiting one site that had scores of other sites with tutorials and pictures of props and decorations. It was wonderful. I saved some things, but felt since it was there, why worry about filling up the hard drive with it. Then one day I pressed on the bookmarked link and was staring at a "buy this web domain," notice. There are so many of those now. We have been haunting only for about five years, but in that time so many sites have gone missing. 

I feel that if we don't start archiving things, there will be a whole generation that will have to start learning how to make stuff all over again on their own. Pinterest is great for showing you what other people are making, but without those guides and tutorials, it's still just wandering around in the dark trying to figure things out. Talk to the moderators and see if there isn't some way you can pass along what you have. I would certainly want to help even with what little I have.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> We have been haunting only for about five years, but in that time so many sites have gone missing.


this is another reason i hate facebook--it's totally re-shaped content on the internet. if you're a hobbyist, why have a website that nobody will remember the link to when you could just have a facebook page that people can find? if you're a business, why have an actual web presence for your business when you could just have a facebook page? nevermind that it's entirely different content, presented in a much worse way, at least it's on facebook!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Not to mention Facebook isn't really how-to friendly though. If you look say on Minion's web, you can browse through the how-to's pick the one you want and browse through the step by steps. On Facebook, these things go on your time-line, and scroll down the page, thus making looking it up one, two, five years later almost impossible. You're 100% right dane82, Facebook is killing this hobby.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wbysldk7b2v8ust/Obelisk_juggernaut.pdf?dl=0
*Juggernaut's Obelisk Build*

.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for reposting this, I remember finding that site many years ago and ended up making that obelisk for my haunt.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

dane82 said:


> this is another reason i hate facebook--it's totally re-shaped content on the internet.


Oh yeah, dane82. You're preaching to the choir there. Facebook wasn't created to share much more than photos of the kids. In order to keep people on the site, it's convoluted and cumbersome by design. That, of course, only frustrates people trying to locate a favorite bit of information. 

That's why sites like Halloween Forum are so important. They are that ongoing link to the past laid out in a way that makes it accessible. Finding ways to preserve what lost websites once showed off should be a part of what's done online here. Localized niche resources like this site will always be a better option than digging though Facebook pages while being told that you might like to add more friends you don't know.


----------

